# [Verkaufe] BluRay-Brenner für 60,90€ inkl.!



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Oktober 2011)

*[Verkaufe] BluRay-Brenner für 60,90€ inkl.!*

*LG GGW-H20L BluRay-Brenner / Kombilaufwerk*
(Top Zustand, nur kurz genutzt. An den Seiten zwei schwarze Markierungen, sonst alles wie im Urzustand.
Brennt: BD-RE, BD-R, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-RAM, CD-R, CD-RW. 
Liest: BluRay's, HD-DVDs, DVDs, CDs usw. Unterstützt auch LightScribe-Technologie. Ein Alleskönner quasi.
Hier die genauen Produktdetails: GGWH20L Digital Storage)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bulk, ohne Rechnung und OVP. 
Wird gut und sicher verpackt versendet. 

*Preis: 60,90€ inkl. *


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Oktober 2011)

Verkauft!


----------

